# Dash Cam recommendations



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

I'm looking for a high quality dash cam that is easy to install. Something that can record well in the dark. What do you recommend? I'm willing to pay top dollar.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Arkaxow said:


> I'm looking for a high quality dash cam that is easy to install. Something that can record well in the dark. What do you recommend? I'm willing to pay top dollar.


Falcon 360.


----------



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

I'm researching many dashcams and want to know that this one fits my needs before I buy it. I have read on the forums that many people recommend the BlackVue DR650S. I looked on the products website and they show instructions about using it to record what is outside of the vehicle. I want to record both what is inside and out the front of the vehicle. Is this possible? If so, then how do you do it? I'm thinking that I can just turn it around so that the 1080p camera records the inside and the 720p records the outside of the front of the vehicle with the wires just hanging and plugged into the cigarette lighter. I'm curious to know how other people use the camera.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Falcon 360.


If you're willing to pay top dollar, you might want to go with the BlackVue brand over Falcon. Let me point out that I have neither, but what turns me off on the Falcon is it records and plays back everything split screen and the interior quality at night is not great.

I would advise in addition to recommendations here that you check YouTube video reviews for dash cams.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I have the Falcon 360+ and I am happy with it. It is one unit (front and rear camera) and has 4 IR illuminators on both cameras. The similar camera from BlackVue is over three times the cost with only two IR illuminators, but has GPS and wifi transfer built in. Each of the Falcon cameras can be rotated to either front or rear camera use together for a super wide 240 deg view. I went with the less expensive version and have several SD cards that I rotate out.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

After more than a year of use, I'm still happy with my Lukas 7950. It doesn't have a built in screen. It uses wifi to send the live video to your cell phone. Settings are also changed on the cell. It has dual sd card with capacities up to 256gb each. It has dual power inputs, one switched with ignition and one constant. This allows it to automatically switch between driving mode and parking mode. It uses g sensors and motion detection in parking mode. Event recording starts 10 seconds before the event. Dual 1080p cameras, front at 30 fps, rear at 24 fps. Auto cutoff if car battery is getting low and in parking mode. Front camera has a threaded lens for filters (uv, polarizer, etc.) This is the second summer the Lukas as survived in the Las Vegas heat.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Check out the vid quality of the Falcon & Blackvue on YouTube. There really is no comparison.

You have 2 cams with Blackvue too. One for exterior and the other for interior.


----------



## deltabravo (May 29, 2017)

I'm in the market for one myself and found an excellent and comprehensive YouTube channel on dashcam reviews.


----------



## JDawg1990 (Jun 11, 2017)

I recently bought a Zedge S3 and I love it it records front and inside and it's very descret passengers don't know it's there and I can ride in peace. Bought it on Amazon for $43 dollars it was on sale though for Prime Day.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I see this advertised on TV. hdmirrorcam
Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Arkaxow said:


> I'm researching many dashcams and want to know that this one fits my needs before I buy it. I have read on the forums that many people recommend the BlackVue DR650S. I looked on the products website and they show instructions about using it to record what is outside of the vehicle. I want to record both what is inside and out the front of the vehicle. Is this possible? If so, then how do you do it? I'm thinking that I can just turn it around so that the 1080p camera records the inside and the 720p records the outside of the front of the vehicle with the wires just hanging and plugged into the cigarette lighter. I'm curious to know how other people use the camera.


I don't have a camera for my car, but if you decide on BlackVue, you'll want to get the DR650S-2CH-IR to record what you describe.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

CowboyMC said:


> I see this advertised on TV. hdmirrorcam
> Has anyone tried it?


I have it. It works ok. It's not as widescreen as the gopro hero was capturing, but you can adjust the angle of the camera easy enough. It does capture video better in the dark than the gopro. I don't like that the screen on the mirror can't go off while camera is in use.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I use the Papago Gosafe 268.


----------

